# burning images to discs - multiple copies



## Michael Walker (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi - LR user since v2, (brand new to any forum of this type!) but have always had this problem: a lot of the shooting I do I need to copy to discs & give to folks. I finally figured out that, instead of waiting through the whole file prep aspect of exporting each time I wanted to burn the same catalog to 6 different discs, I could export to the desktop once, then make multiple copies of that using the cd burner - much quicker. Sometimes that worked, sometimes it didn't, doing what I thought was the exact same thing each time. That was with a Windows XP machine.
I finally gave in to pressure to go Mac 2 mos ago, and can't figure out how to make that work on this thing. The Apple forums have various similar discussions (about problems burning discs), but it doesn't appear anybody has found a solution, or they just didn't bother posting it. 
Anyway - I can't believe something as advanced as LR doesn't have something a bit more sophisticated when it comes to burning discs.  
Am I the only one still trying to copy photos to discs?
Thanks for any help - 
Mike


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Michael, welcome to the forum!  Don't worry, we're very friendly.  

You're on the right track - if you want multiple versions, I'd suggest exporting to the hard drive and burning from there.  I do understand the desire for more extensive burning features in LR, but comparatively few people are using optical media now, and most of those who do are only burning a single copy, so it hasn't been considered a high priority.

What kind of issues are you having burning discs in OSX?  If you're having trouble using the built in tools, you could try this open source software called Burn http://burn-osx.sourceforge.net/Pages/English/home.html  which I used for many years before upgrading to Titanium Toast (generally the standard for disc burning on Mac).


----------



## clee01l (Jul 2, 2012)

> but comparatively few people are using optical media now, and most of those who do are only burning a single copy


Michael, Welcome to the forum.  I think Victoria has captured the essence of the problem.  With that in mind, you might consider some other options.  My install of Lion came with Dropbox configured.   Drop box has a Public folder and a Private folder.  In addition to that you can share specific private folders with other Dropbox users.  Most computer users are internet connected, so a simple solution would be to designate a folder inside your Dropbox Public folder and create a HD Publish Service to this folder.  You can then provide a URL link to the DropBox Publish Service Folder.   A Little more private approach would be to Share a certain DropBox Private folder with selected Dropbox users. 

There are other file sharing services like Dropbox and there are also the Photo Sharing services like Flickr, SmugMug Photoshop.com which can be configured w/ LR Publish Service Plugins.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 2, 2012)

Well we are a friendly bunch so welcome...............
but we can disagree!! Discs are used often and I say most people still use CD's or DVD's.
I do what you want often, so yes it is frustrating that Lr doesn't have a function for burning multiple iterations. However it is very easy using MacOS after exporting to a folder from Lr. When you burn a disc there is an option to save a Burn Folder. From the burn folder you can burn multiple copies.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 2, 2012)

Optical Discs are So-o-o 20th Century :mrgreen:


----------



## Michael Walker (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you all - so thrilling to be addressed by royalty!!   I will try these suggestions, but unfortunately, shortly after posting that question, my brand new Macbook Pro went on the fritz - for the third time since I got it 2 mos ago. Interestingly, I tried the 'obvious' way of burning the folder to cd's - at least 8 or 9 times. Quit, went outside & worked in the yard for a couple hours, then came back in when it got too hot. Tried exactly the same thing again, and this time it worked. Got the cd burned, then quit LR & everything in order to run a back-up, and that';s when it 'crashed'. Nearest Apple store is 2 hours away - we have an appt. for next Sunday.  sigh     Beginning to wonder if there is a 'lemon law' for computers. Back on my 10 yo XP Dell at the moment. I did open a smugmug account after talking with photo-friends & attending Photoshop World in DC, and am having limited success with that. Guess I'm just too 19th century, Cletus!
Thanks for your help - I am looking forward to understanding & being able to use these things.
Mike


----------



## clee01l (Jul 3, 2012)

Mike, we will be here to help. Even burning DVDs if that is what you need.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, I seem to remember optical drives dying being one of the reasons I stopped using DVD's!  Sorry to hear of your computer issues.


----------



## trs0722 (Jul 12, 2012)

I still backup to DVD as well as to external HD. I've already had one external drive go bad so I think DVD's are still pretty reliable. I also found that backing up to DVD in LR4 wasn't that great of an experience so I decided to use iPhoto, which I had grown comfortable using until switching to LR4. After editing my RAW keepers in LR4, I export them (as JPG) to iPhoto and after a few months, burn a disc in iPhoto. I save my RAW keepers and LR4 catalog file to the external HD on a routine basis. The resulting iPhoto disc does have extra folders that are a little bit of a pain to go through (i.e. masters, previews, thumbnails....if I'm not mistaken) but I found the bar indicating how much space the photos will take up to be very useful. I didn't see anything like that in LR4.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum trs0722.  Thanks for sharing your workflow.  When you burn a disc from LR4, it'll automatically ask to span discs, so you don't have to worry about the space too much.


----------

